# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  mumps او ام دقنا دايره او التهاب النكاف بدا بالظهور بالمدارس

## yassirali66

*

النكاف mumps أحد الأمراض المُعدية. وهو يظهر بطريقة حادة، ويتسبب بانتفاخ مؤلم في الغدد اللعابية. 
ويُسمى في بعض المناطق "أبو  كعب". والغدة النكفية parotid gland هي أكبر الغدد اللعابية، وتقع فيما بين  الأذن والفك. وغالباً ما تنتفخ خلال الإصابة بالنكاف. 
وقد تظهر الإصابة بالمرض في  الخصية والبنكرياس والجهاز العصبي المركزي. وتتسبب به فيروسات النكاف، التي  تنتقل من شخص لآخر عبر الرذاذ الصادر عن الجهاز التنفسي، مثل العطس أو  السعال، أو من خلال اللمس المباشر لأشياء ملوثة بتلك الفيروسات، مثل سماعة  الهاتف أو مقابض الأبواب وغيرها.
وغالباً ما يُصاب بالمرض الأطفال في سن ما بين 2 إلى 12 سنة، ممن لم يتم تطعيمهم باللقاح الخاص بالنكاف. 
ومع هذا قد يُصاب أي إنسان،  وفي أي عمر، طالما لم تكن لديه مناعة ضد النكاف. والفترة ما بين دخول  الفيروس الجسم وبين ظهور أعراض الإصابة، أي فترة الحضانة incubation period  ، تتراوح ما بين 12 إلى 24 يوما.
وخاصة القريبة من الأذن والتي  تعرف باسم "باروتيد" Parotids، ويظهر وجه الطفل وكأنه ممتلئ بجانب الأذن  والفم نتيجة التهاب هذه الغدة. 
ونجد أن الغدة النكفية تسبب  أيضاً التهاب في الأنسجة وليس فقط في الغدد اللعابية، وفي صورتها الخطيرة  تساعد علي التهاب الأغشية الدماغية والعصبية كما تسبب التهاب في الدماغ.


- ما هي الغدة النكفية؟
- من الشخص الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بها؟
- ما هي أعراض النكاف؟
- ما هي مضاعفات المرض؟
- كيف تنتشر العدوى بالغدة النكفية؟
- ما هي فترة العدوى بالمرض؟
- ما هو علاج الغدة النكافية؟
- فاكسين الغدة النكفية.
- كيفية الوقاية من الغدة النكفية؟ 
الغدة النكفية:
الغدة النكفية هي عدوى يسببها فيروس معروف باسم (Paramyxovirus)، وينتقل  هذا الفيروس عن طريق الاتصال المباشر بالشخص المصاب وبالمثل عن طريق اللعاب  والتنفس. 
وتعتبر الغدة النُكفية واحدة من الأمراض التي لا يمكن تجنبها فى فترة الطفولة إلا عن طريق التطعيم الوقائي والذي بدأ انتشاره فى عام 
(1967).
الشخص الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بالعدوى:
أي شخص (وخاصة الأطفال) عرضة للإصابة بالعدوى إذا لم يأخذ التطعيم الوقائي  حتى وإن أصيب بالعدوى من قبل، فهذا الشخص الذي سبق له الإصابة عرضة لمعاودة  المرض له مرة أخرى إذا لم يلجأ إلى تقوية جهازه المناعي بجرعة أو جرعتين  من فاكسين (إم.إم.آر) MMR بعد الإصابة.


أعراض الغدة النكفية:
- السخونة (ارتفاع درجة الحرارة).
- صداع.
- ألم بالعضلات.
- تعب.
- فقدان الشهية.
- تورم وألم بالغدد اللعابية تحت الأذن فى إحدى الجانبين (Patotitis).
- حوالي (10%) من الحالات  المصابة، تحدث لهم مضاعفات من فقدان السمع أو الإصابة بالحمى  الشوكية/الالتهاب السحائي (وهى العدوى التي تصيب المخ والحبل الشوكى على  موقع فيدو).
- حوالي (20-30%) من الذكور  يصابوا بتورم وألم بالخصيتين (Orchitis)، وخاصة الذكور الذين وصلوا إلى  مرحلة البلوغ كما قدمها موقع فيدو على صفحات الثقافة الجنسية .. لكن نادراً  ما تسبب مشاكل فى الخصوبة.
- حوالي (30%) من الإناث  اللاتي وصلن إلى سن البلوغ يصابون بتورم وآلام فى الثدي (Mastitis)، وفى  حالات قليلة جداً تسبب التهاب فى المبايض.
متى تظهر الأعراض؟
تظهر الأعراض عادة فى خلال (16-18) يوماً بعد حدوث الإصابة، لكنها من الممكن أن تظهر أيضاً من (12-25) يوماً بعد انتقال العدوى. 
مضاعفات الغدة النكفية:
المضاعفات الحادة نادرة، لكن هناك احتمالية لحدوثها:
- التهاب المخ (Encephalitis)، التهاب الأنسجة التي تغطى المخ وتغطى الحبل الشوكى (الحمى الشوكية (Meningitis).
- التهاب الخصية (Orchitis).
- التهاب المبيض و/أو الثدي (Oophoritis/Mastitis).
- إجهاض تلقائي وخاصة فى مرحلة الحمل الأولى .. المزيد عن مشاكل الحمل
- عمى، وعادة ما يكون دائماً.
- التهاب في البنكرياس. 
انتشار العدوى بالغدة النكفية:
- مخاط أو رشح الأنف أو الحلق للشخص المصاب، وعادة عندما يسعل أو يعطس الشخص المصاب.
- أسطح الأشياء التي لامسها  الشخص المصاب مثل اللعب، لأنه إذا قام الشخص المصاب بملامسة اللعب بدون أن  يغسل يديه ثم قام شخص آخر سليم بملامسة نفس السطح بيديه وقام بحك عينيه أو  أنفه ستنتقل إليه العدوى.
فترة انتقال العدوى من الشخص المصاب إلى الشخص السليم:
تنتقل العدوى بفيروس الغدة النكفية الموجود فى إفرازات الجهاز التنفسي  بحوالى (3) ثلاثة أيام قبل ظهور الأعراض وتستمر حتى (9) تسعة أيام من بداية  ظهور الأعراض.
علاج الغدة النكفية:
لا يوجد علاج محدد للغدة النكفية، من الهام العناية الجيدة بالمصاب وفصله عن الأشخاص السليمة حتى لا تنتقل العدوى إلى من يختلطون به.
أما عن حماية أفراد العائلة والأطفال:
الفاكسين أو التطعيم الوقائي ضد الغدة النكفية معروف بالاختصار التالى:  (MMR) إم.إم.آر، هو أفضل الطرق للحماية من النكاف. وهناك أشياء أخرى ينبغي  أن تُتبع من أجل تجنب العدوى بها وبأي مرض آخر، وهذه الطرق الوقائية تتمثل  فى:
- غسيل الأيدي جيداً بالماء والصابون.
- عدم مشاركة الغير فى أدوات المائدة والطعام.
- تطهير الأسطح التي يتم ملامستها بشكل مستمر مثل اللعب، مقابض الأبواب وغيرها بشكل دورا بالماء والصابون أيضاً.
هل يوجد تطعيم وقائي ضد فيروس الغدة النكفية؟
أجل، يوجد تطعيم بقى من الإصابة بعدوى النكاف. وهذا التطعيم يتم أخذه على  جرعتين ضمن تطعيم وقائي لمرضين آخرين وهما الحصبة العادية والحصبة  الألمانية على أن يكون هناك فاصلاً بين الجرعتين على الأقل (28) يوماً.  ويوصى به كتطعيم وقائي روتيني لكافة الأطفال.
وتُعطى الجرعة الأولى منه عند السنة الأولى من عمر الطفل أو بعد أن يبلغها الطفل، أما الجرعة الثانية عند سن 4-10 سنوات.
تحتاج كل الأطفال التطعيم بهذا المصل ما عدا:
1- الأطفال الذين لديهم جهاز مناعي ضعيف بحيث لا يستطيع تحمل أي عدوى.  
2- الأطفال المصابون بالسرطان ويتم علاجهم إشعاعياً وكيمائياً. 
3- الأطفال الذين يتم علاجهم بالكورتيزون. 
4- الأشخاص الذين لديهم حساسية شديدة للبيض (البيض على موقع فيدو)  أو للأدوية مثل "نيوميسين". 
5- الأمهات الحوامل، فلابد من الانتظار حتى الولادة لأخذ مثل هذا المصل وليس أثناء فترة الحمل. 
أما الشخص البالغ الذي لم يتلق التطعيم من قبل عليه أن يأخذ جرعة واحدة من هذا التطعيم.
العاملون فى مجال الرعاية الصحية أو العاملون فى المدارس والجامعات، أو  الأشخاص الأكثر عرضة للإصابة ينبغي عليهم أخذ الجرعتين من التطعيم الوقائي.
هل ثبت فاعلية التطعيم فى الوقاية من الإصابة بالفيروس؟
جرعة واحدة فعالة فى الحماية بنسبة 80%، أما الجرعتان فتزيد من نسبة  الفاعلية لتصل إلى ما يقرب من 90%، وعليه فإن الجرعتين أفضل من الجرعة  الواحدة فى منع العدوى بالمرض.
من أين يتم الحصول على الفاكسين؟
يتم الحصول على التطعيم الوقائي الثلاثي من الحصبة الألمانية والعادية  والغدة النُكفية من عيادات أطباء الأطفال، المراكز الصحية المتخصصة .. كما  يمكن الشخص سؤال الطبيب عن أماكن الحصول عليه إذا أراد معلومة دقيقة.
هل الشخص البالغ عرضة للإصابة بالمرض مرة أخرى حتى بعد الإصابة به فى سن الطفولة؟
غالبية الأشخاص التي تعرضت للإصابة بفيروس الغدة النكفية تتكون لديهم مناعة  قد تقيهم من الإصابة به مرة أخرى، لكن مازالت هناك نسبة متبقية صغيرة من  هذه الأشخاص التي من الممكن أن تعاودهم الإصابة غير الحادة من المرض مرة  أخرى إذا لم يتم تشخيصها من قبل الطبيب، وهنا لابد من الحصول على التطعيم  الوقائي للابتعاد عن النسب الضئيلة للإصابة المتجددة بالعدوى.
إذا تعاملت مع شخص مريض بالغدة النكفية ماذا ينبغي علىَّ أن أفعله؟
ليس كل شخص سيتعامل مع مريض الغدة النكفية سيصاب بالعدوى، وخاصة إذا أخذ  التطعيم الوقائي الذي يتكون من جرعتين فستكون الاحتمالات نادرة للغاية. أما  الشخص الذي لم يتلق أي جرعة من الجرعات الوقائية ضد المرض فهناك احتمالية  كبيرة للتعرض للإصابة وظهور الأعراض.
كما نجد أن الفاكسين الوقائي  لا يكون فعالاًُ فى منع المرض بعد الإصابة به (أثناء الإصابة به) لكنه يقلل  من مخاطر الإصابة المستقبلية، وإذا ظهرت الأعراض بعد التعرض للعدوى فلا  يُسمح للطالب بالذهاب إلى مدرسته أو العامل بالذهاب إلى عمله على الأقل  لمدة (9) تسعة أيام مع الذهاب إلى الطبيب مباشرة بمجرد ظهور الأعراض.
الإجراءات الوقائية لتجنب انتشار العدوى:
- الشخص المصاب بفيروس النكاف ممنوع تعامله مع الأطفال أو الاقتراب منهم.
- الشخص المصاب بالفيروس لا  ينبغي عليه الاختلاط بالآخرين: عدم الذهاب إلى المدرسة إذا كان طفلاً أو  الذهاب إلى العمل أو الجامعة إذا كان شخصاً بالغاً على الأقل لمدة تسعة  أيام منذ بداية ظهور الأعراض.
- الشخص السليم الذي لم يأخذ تطعيم وقائي ضد الغدة النُكفية عليه بأخذه على الفور.
- إذا كان هناك شك فى التعامل  مع شخص مصاب، لابد من الذهاب إلى الطبيب أو المراكز الصحية المتخصصة  للتأكد من الحالة المناعية لدى الشخص السليم ولمعرفة الأعراض المحتملة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياسر عملة حرة متعددة المصارف


بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يديك العافية دكتور ياسر نشرة تثقيفية صباحية رائعة

جيب اضانك :
بلدا ما فيها د قنوان يقدل فيها د ياسر
*

----------

